# THE BAN DISCUSSION



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

*getting banned*

Ive just seen me old mate Juiced is banned for taking the piss out of RM, What is this forum and site comming too if we cant have a little fun.
It seems our moderators (self appointed cos I didnet vote for them) are creating some tension among the masses. Juiced come back, I enjoy your humor and to the Mods, come on guys Ive probably been here longer than most of you and I still see the funny side of things, dont take things so seroiusly.
just my 2 cents. :runaway: :runaway: :runaway: :runaway:


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

you are probably right , it was some nice discussion yesterday evening...


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

Dubai vs The World thread was funny, but how long exactly it would had to been open? I mean in some point it would had turned into flame war and anger towards Dubai which we won't want to see. Juiced wasn't banned because of that, but because he got too angry with the closed thread and start sending personal insults to RM (with PM & in forum).

and there's nothing to worry about, as RM said that was only temporaly ban for few days


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

I wasn't there for that discussion, so I can't comment on it, but im sure it was interesting, having some fun I dont think is the issue, it possibly was rudeness / insults.... AGAIN i wasnt there or part of the discussion.

How about that property, guys?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

well juiced wouldn't have attacked him if he had justified why he closed the thread , and 2nd RM is a mod nobody likes and nobody respects, look at the UK skybar...


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

btw RM wanted to ban him for 2 weeks and some other mods changed it into 3 days soo...


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

oh, that was a good decision


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

indeed. though i don't like this british guy


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

Not surprised, RM ain't playing game with everyone on SSC but he love to trick on people that who from Seattle or rest of Washington, not often though.


----------



## Rainier Meadows (Sep 12, 2002)

dubaiflo said:


> btw RM wanted to ban him for 2 weeks and some other mods changed it into 3 days soo...


dubaiflo you really need to get your act together and stop spreading lies....no one changed his banning length but myself....no other moderator has intervened with my decision. 



> well juiced wouldn't have attacked him if he had justified why he closed the thread , and 2nd RM is a mod nobody likes and nobody respects, look at the UK skybar


I have more then enough admirerers and friends on this forum and in real life then to worry about what some blokes from the uk think of me, so when you say nobody you know not what you talk about! :lol: 

This is an internet forum remember that! :lol:


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

that was no lie, you did not change the lenght by yourself...

you have admireres in the forum?? that is soo lol, some guys are really feeling like a king as i said in forum suggestions thread.


----------



## Rainier Meadows (Sep 12, 2002)

dubaiflo who told you that I did not change the length myself....that's hilarious! :lol:


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

*Is this normal? what is going on here??*

another thread related to the recent stuff here...



gothicform said:


> no offence guys, but i dont want you dumping your crap in another forum.


he is a mod, but was never ever here in UAE section, opens a closed thread (the SSC... thread by dubai), adds this, and closes again??

hello?

We should indeed move the UAE section to an own forum, with the mods elected by ourselves...

:sly: :weird: >( hno: :?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

juiced did after talking to some more reliable mod here...

btw it is even very funny if you indeed changed the lenght by yourself...
it is even more actually


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

. Maybe the mods would like to explain all of this then.


----------



## Rainier Meadows (Sep 12, 2002)

gothic didnt close it..admins and moderators can comment in threads that are already closed by another mod. 

I would stop the rebel-rousing dubaiboi and just enjoy your stay here and drop the subject...no mod is here to make your life miserable...we're here to keep order in the forums and assist you in enjoying your time @ SSC....if you don't like the way we do things here there are many other forums you could join...but don't go around starting threads like this!


----------



## Rainier Meadows (Sep 12, 2002)

lol that you would believe juiced....if you could read you would see that I already said no other moderator has intervened with my decisions. Juiced deserves some leniency because he's been cool lately.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

it is still not good imo if a mod comments a thread closed by another mod in that way, because the forumers cannot answer...
if you want to talk for yourself ,why don't you go in a mod only forum...

and yes i don't like the way some of the mods act here, but i like the people in UAE forum so i want to stay here...


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

why shall i believe you?
because you are a "mod"?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

why is my other thread closed?
what is the exact reason?


----------

